# Snapshots



## rhino123 (Mar 24, 2011)

Just to share some snapshots... C&C most welcome.

Thanks for the look.

1)







2)






3)






4)






5)


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 25, 2011)

How fun!! IMO 1 & 3 have the best composition. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rhino123 (Mar 27, 2011)

FoggyLens said:


> How fun!! IMO 1 & 3 have the best composition. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks alot.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 27, 2011)

Only a kid can make a pirate hat, a Spiderman shirt and a Winnie the Pooh work together!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 27, 2011)

I like the photos of the child best of all these. None of the others really speak to me.
But as this is Just For Fun, it doesn't really matter, hm?


----------



## rhino123 (Mar 27, 2011)

Yep. I like the kid pics too.

Well... these are just snapshots that I took while vacationing in various places. I didn't really took time to compose them properly, just take my cam and shoot...


----------



## rhino123 (Mar 27, 2011)

More snapshots:

6)






7)


----------



## Forkie (Mar 28, 2011)

6 and 7 don't do a lot for me.  Trying to get a shot of a monument with the sun behind almost never works during the bright midday sun, unless you do some HDR wizardry on it.  The duck shot is not much more than that, just some ducks taken from standing at the edge of the water.  I almost never take photos of ducks just swimming, they need to be flying, stretching their wings or doing something more interesting.  I really like the first shot of the first batch though, perhaps a crop to put the Universal sign in the top-right cross in the Rule of Thirds would be a nice improvement.


----------



## rhino123 (Mar 28, 2011)

Forkie said:


> 6 and 7 don't do a lot for me. Trying to get a shot of a monument with the sun behind almost never works during the bright midday sun, unless you do some HDR wizardry on it. The duck shot is not much more than that, just some ducks taken from standing at the edge of the water. I almost never take photos of ducks just swimming, they need to be flying, stretching their wings or doing something more interesting. I really like the first shot of the first batch though, perhaps a crop to put the Universal sign in the top-right cross in the Rule of Thirds would be a nice improvement.



Hmm... great advice there. Thanks a million. I am still reading up on rules of third... not sure if I understand fully. But will definitely try to compose better.

About the ducks pics... yep... they are kind of dull... how about some of the following? Not really excellent and hope for some C&C.

8)






9)






10)


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 28, 2011)

rhino123 said:


> Well... these are just snapshots that I took while vacationing in various places. I didn't really took time to compose them properly, just take my cam and shoot...




So basically you're saying that there isn't any thought behind them. Then why are we critiquing them? Seems pointless to me.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 28, 2011)

rhino123 said:


> About the ducks pics... yep... they are kind of dull... how about some of the following? Not really excellent and hope for some C&C.



Much better.  Still need some work on that composition, but you've got the idea.  Try sitting, or even better (if you can) laying down to get shots of birds on the water or walking on land.  You'll find that being at their level makes them appear taller, bigger and can make the viewer feel at an equal or even inferior position relative to the animal, making for much more dramatic shots.

For example, the shot you have of the duck surging through the water; imagine if that was taken from water level (or at least close to it) and how the bow wave at the front of the bird would look then - the look of the bird coming directly towards the viewer would've made for some great action.  

Here's a couple of mine:  The first one of the seagull, was when I first picked up a camera (Finepix S6500fd for those interested).  A boring shot of a sea gull from standing height. It's also in the middle of the frame and is slightly under-exposed:



Herring Gull by Forkie, on Flickr

This one, taken last summer, is much more dramatic.  The bird is doing something - stretching it's wings and I'm at the bird's height.  Making it appear taller and much more interesting.  It also fills the frame and follows the Rule of Thirds:



Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr

Just some ideas.  Next time you go to the park, put your scruffy trousers and shirt on and get on the floor!


----------



## rhino123 (Mar 28, 2011)

Forkie said:


> Much better. Still need some work on that composition, but you've got the idea. Try sitting, or even better (if you can) laying down to get shots of birds on the water or walking on land. You'll find that being at their level makes them appear taller, bigger and can make the viewer feel at an equal or even inferior position relative to the animal, making for much more dramatic shots.
> 
> For example, the shot you have of the duck surging through the water; imagine if that was taken from water level (or at least close to it) and how the bow wave at the front of the bird would look then - the look of the bird coming directly towards the viewer would've made for some great action.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks. Those r great ideas! I think I learned quite abit here... next time I will definitely get better pics.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 29, 2011)

rhino123 said:


> Thanks. Those r great ideas! I think I learned quite abit here... next time I will definitely get better pics.



By the way, a quick tip if there are no birds around you.  Take bread!


----------

